# DISCOUNTED Misc. Reloading Supplies (9mm and .223/5.56)



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey y'all, I'm helping a friend liquidate some of his reloading supplies. Many were purchased back when supplies were scarce, and he just hasn't used them, and likely won't, as he decided reloading isn't for him. 

I've done my best to price things fairly, but if you think anything looks high, I'm willing to consider offers. Please don't waste my time or yours with low ball offers. Located in Taylorsville. What's on the list is what is available, and I will update it as items are sold. Cross-posted to other sites. Send PM if you're interested. 

Anyway, here is a list of what is available, with prices and quantities. 

1. CCI No. 41 Primers for 5.56 ammo (2 boxes of 1000 pieces each, current retail price $40.00) - $35/box of 1000

2. Berry's Bullets 9mm, 115gr, FMJ-RN (factory sealed boxes. 4 boxes of 250 pieces each. Current retail price $25) - $20/box

3. Hornady Bulk Bullets 9mm, 115gr, FMJ-RN (200 per bag, 2 bags available) - $30/bag

4. Hornady 9mm 115gr XTP Bullets (factory sealed box. one 100-slug box available) - $15

5. Hornady 22CAL 55gr FMJ-BT w/cannelure (factory sealed boxes. 100pcs per box, 8 boxes available) - $9/box

6. 9mm brass, 175 pieces (once fired, dirty) - $10

7. .223 Rem Brass approx 500-600 pieces (once fired, dirty) - $15

8. MTM Casegard 100 w/labels (fits .223/5.56 rounds, 5 available) - $3/each

9. MTM Casegard 100 w/labels (fits 9mm rounds, 4 available) - $3/each


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Bump. 

Seriously, make an offer on any/all of what’s listed.


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

Nice


----------



## RidgeRebel (Feb 1, 2012)

Where are you located?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I’m in Taylorsville


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

PM Sent


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Looks like a good deal and prices. If I were into 9mm and .223 I'd be all over it.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I don't think PM's are going through...Chaser, send me one if you can so we can discuss this thread.

Thanks


----------

